# Anyone heard of Eclipse Poodles in MA?



## Sayde (Sep 28, 2015)

Please pm me if you have any information about this breeder (Jane Small, Eclipse Poodles) Would greatly appreciate!


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I am also looking for information on Eclipse miniature poodles in MA.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You both could make an inquiry with Leslie Newing who is the Poodle Club of America East breeder contact person. https://www.poodleclubofamerica.org...le/breeder-referral/breeder-referral-contacts


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Not a PM, but a link below to her listing on the Poodle Club of Massachusetts site with her contact information. 

She also has a FB page and it appears she is involved in performance (obedience, rally, agility, etc.) does preliminary work with her litters with baby agility tunnels, teeters, wobble boards, etc. If she is doing all this, it would seem she is certainly worth looking into as a responsible breeder. If you click into the FB page you will get a IM box up to reach out to her. She has friends listed on her site that are people I know that are into dogs and would not be friends with someone that they did not perceive as a responsible breeder. Obviously you will need to reach out and do your own due diligence, but on its face from her website, she seems responsible... 
Poodle Club of Massachusetts


----------

